# Newbie from western Canada!



## bitterblue (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello mouse people!  i'm really interested in genetics and of course mice! as you already know i'm from western Canada. i must admit I don't have any personal experience with mice but i love to learn so here gos!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Delighted to meet you!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome to the forum.


----------

